# Brand new store!



## hawaii02 (Jul 19, 2016)

I recently went to Savannah and they are building a brand new MAC store on Broughton Street. I don't know when it is scheduled to open (local news station said July 14th, but it didn't appear to be ready when I was there on July 13th).  It is not far from the J. Crew on the corner.


----------

